# The Crown season 3



## Alexandre (Dec 2, 2019)

Any idea if there is/are any orchestral library approaching this type of string sound? Any tools to help get there?
Thanks in advance for your ideas...and of course I already know the answer but still curious to hear if anyone can contribute!
One tool could be either nebula or acqua to help give subtle life and dimension on the treatment sound engineering side of things. Another is layering with stretched audio ( strings eq'd and compressed in a parallel bus with distortion to taste) at 96khz before it is stretched



and then synth layering...but anyway what I find interesting with Martin Phipps ( the talented composer) is his sound treatment...


----------



## RichiCarter (Dec 2, 2019)

Spitfire do some very similar string libraries, particularly for the low end stuff. Maybe also look at Heavyocity...


----------

